# long coats and working lines?



## midnight804 (Jun 13, 2008)

*long coats and working lines?*

good morning all,
I was in the park earlier with my dog and we saw a very awesome looking long coat gsd. I would say it was a long coat sable (I didn't feel for an undercoat so I don't know if it was lc or slc) and in chatting with the owner he said she was out of a kennel that had breed long coats for a long time. He was a Very nice boy and well trained. Calm too. It was nice meeting him because recently my dog and I were charged by agrro golden retriever and I've spent the last few days trying to get him nice and calm around other dogs on his leash again. 

From what I gathered the long coat is a simple recessive gene. 

Do people breed long coat working lines? I'm not really interested in getting one or anything, but i was wondering if anyone had breed a good working line of dogs that also had the recessive coat lengths?


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: long coats and working lines?*

There are longcoats ( or very plush  ) in working lines. 

I do not know of breeders that purposely breed for that; I would hope not, along with breeding only to a specific color.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

*Re: long coats and working lines?*

The youngest is from working lines. She's a long coat. The breeder does not breed for coat variation - he breeds for health, soundness, and temperment.


----------



## midnight804 (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: long coats and working lines?*

I thought it was odd when the guy told me his dog was from a "long coat only" kennel. well not odd, but contrary to what I've been told and read about gsd breeding.


Other than the coat length/style a long coats any different from stock coats? This was the first lc I had met in person and he behaved well and was quite mellow, but I didn't notice him being different from any other well trained calm GSD I had met.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: long coats and working lines?*

There are some breeders that breed long coats and some breeders that will breed to certain colors to be able to produce certain colors.

Happens.

There are long coat, plush or "plushy" (heard that one the other day) in the working lines as well.


----------



## nathalie1977 (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: long coats and working lines?*

Keep in mind that sables do not appear only in the working lines, but in American lines, both show and pet, so it's possible that the dog was not working lines at all.


----------

